# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Đi thăm Cát Bà- viên ngọc sáng của Hải Phòng

## heocoi

Huyện Cát Hải bao gồm đảo Cát Bà và đảo Cát Hải, nằm ở phía Đông Bắc thành phố Hải Phòng. Cát Hải là đảo cát bồi nằm giữa hai cửa sông Bạch Đằng và Nam Triệu, trên đảo có một thị trấn và 4 xã. Cát Bà là quần thể các núi đá vôi nằm ở phíaNam vịnh Hạ Long, gồm 1 thị trấn và 6 xã. Dân số trung bình của huyện Cát Hải tính đến năm 2005 là 27.827 người.


Huyện Cát Hải phía Tây Bắc giáp huyện Yên Hưng - Quảng Ninh bằng dòng sông Phượng nối giữa Quảng Ninh và Hải Phòng. Phía Đông Bắc là vịnh Hạ Long. 3 mặt của Cát Hải là biển Đông, bao la bốn mùa sóng gió, hàng trăm ngọn hải đăng toả sáng đêm đêm dẫn đường cho tàu thuyền ra vào cảng Hải Phòng. Tổng diện tích của huyện đảo là 345 km2 kể cả rừng ngập mặn. Đảo Cát Hải có đặc thù riêng là dải cát bồi dễ bị xâm thực, biến dạng trước sóng gió thuỷ triều. 366 hòn đảo đá ngô lên từ biển hợp thành quần đảo Cát Bà nằm trong quần thể "vịnh Hạ Long" kỳ quan của thế giới. Độ cao của các ngọn núi Cát Bà trung bình là 200m so với mực nước biển. Cát Bà là đảo lớn nhất trong số các đảo thuộc vịnh Bắc Bộ.
Bởi cấu tạo núi đá vôi nên Cát Bà như được thiên nhiên tạo ra đầy dáng vẻ kỳ vĩ. Phủ trên địa hình hiểm trở là cả một thảm thực vật đa dạng và phong phú đầy hấp dẫn. Vườn Quốc Gia Cát Bà được coi như một bảo tàng thiên nhiên như giữ nguồn gien của một số loài thảo mộc quý hiếm. Không những phong phú về thảo mộc mà Cát Bà còn là môi trường bảo tồn nhiều loại động vật quý hiếm, có trong danh mục sách đỏ của thế giới. Sắc xanh của núi đá, cây rừng và màu cẩm thạch của biển tạo cho Cát Bà một hoà sắc tuyệt vời. Hàng trăm dáng núi dị kỳ với những hang động đầy huyền bí. Nhiều vịnh biển nằm sâu trong lòng đảo với những dải cát nhỏ mịn màng, nước trong như ngọc làm cho quần thể san hô lung linh ngàn màu sắc.Trên đảo có những bất ngờ đến sửng sốt: hồ trên núi nước lặng như gương; Những cây và nước giống như cây Đước Cà Mau toả ra thành chùm bám lấy mặt nước trông thật đẹp mắt. Đồng cỏ giữa đảo bằng phẳng, một màu xanh đủ tầm nhìn được trải ra trước mắt gợi cho ta cảm giác đứng trước một thảo nguyên nào đó. Những con suối len lỏi sâu trong rừng sâu ngày đêm róc rách tạo ra những hợp âm của núi rừng, cho ta dòng nước ngọt trong lành. Và không thể nói đến hàng động xuyên núi giữa rừng sâu, hang luồn trong lòng núi trên biển, mỗi nơi một vẻ đẹp khác nhau.

Nếu như Cát Bà được hình thành bởi hàng trăm ngọn núi đá thì đảo Cát Hải mang nét đặc thù riêng biệt. Cát Hải được tạo nên bởi cát sa bồi. Đây là đảo duy nhất không có núi, bằng phẳng. Mỗi xã trên đảo lại như là một đảo cát riêng biệt nối liền với nhau bằng hệ thông đê kè vừa là đường liên xã, vừa là vành đai bảo vệ đảo. Cát Hải, đảo cát được viền quanh bằng gần 20km đê kè hiên ngang nhô ra biển thách thức giúp thiên nhiên về sức mạnh của con người. Những hàng dừa và phi lao quang năm xanh tốt vươn ra trước sóng gió khẳng định thêm ý chí của người dân trên đảo.


Cát Hải, Cát Bà quả là một công trình thiên nhiên tuyệt tác không thua kém các danh thắng nổi tiếng của nước ta.
Thiên nhiên ưu đãi cho Cát Bà một vùng tài nguyên phong phú vô cùng. Rừng vàng, biển bạc, rừng Cát Bà có nhiều gỗ quý như Lát Hoa, Kim Giao, Đinh, Gội Nếp...Trong đó Kim Giao là loài cây quý hiếm trên thế giới. Rừng Cát Bà còn có hàng trăm loại dược liệu quý hiếm có giá trị, trên ba chục loài chim quý hiếm như: Đại Bàng, Đa Đa, Cu Gái, Hoạ Mi, chim Khách, Bìm Bịp, ... Đặc biệt là nhiều chim Cao cát, dân địa phương thường gọi là Phượng hoàng đá, các loài bò sát quý hiếm như Hỗ mang chúa nặng gần chục kg, Tắc kè hoa, Trăn gấm, Kỳ đà, Tê tê, Rắn biển không nơi nào có nhiều như Cát Bà. Thú quý trên đảo đủ các loại: Khỉ mặt đỏ, khỉ mặt vàng, Sơn dương, hoẵng, Rái cá, Chồn, sóc, cáo, cầy, nhím...Đặc biệt là voọc đầu trắng (Dân địa phương thường gọi là khỉ đen) Loại khỉ này chung sông theo đàn đây là loại động vật đã được ghi trong sách đỏ cần được bảo tồn của thế giới. Theo điều tra mới nhất của một tổ chức quốc tế và Vườn quốc gia Cát Bà hiện trên đảo còn 200 con.

Khu vực biển của huyện đảo có nguồn hải sản vô tận với hơn 900 loài cá, hàng trăm loài thân mêm, 400 loài giáp xác. Các loài hải sản quý hiếm như tôm rồng, tôm he, cua, đồi mồi, sò huyết, trai ngọc, tu hài có giá trị dinh dưỡng cao, là nguồn hàng xuất khẩu đặc biệt. Đồi mồi hoa họ Rùa biển có mai đẹp là nguyên liệu cao cấp làm hàng mỹ nghệ xuất khẩu. Khu vực áng thám thị trấn Cát Bà, là nơi trú ngụ sinh sản của loại Đồi mồi này trong khu vịnh Bắc Bộ. Vùng biển Cát Bà có loài cá Heo "Dan pin" cư trú. Đây là loài cá thông minh, hiền lành đồng thời là địch thù đáng gờm của loài cá mập hung giữ. Vì lẽ đó nên các bãi tắm khu vực trên đảo, loài cá mập không dám xuất hiện.



Khí hậu ở Cát Hải mùa xuân ấm áp có mưa nhỏ, gió nhẹ, nắng nhiều. Tháng 5, tháng 6 gió nồm thổi mạnh. Mưa to bão lớn thường xuất hiện vào tháng bảy tháng tám, tháng chín tháng mười sương nhiều.

Tiềm năng kinh tế thực là phong phú, tự xa xưa vốn đã là như thế. Đại nam nhất thống chí đã ghi:..."Một vùng núi non dựng lên như ngọc, cá tôm nhiều như đất, dân đua nhau thu lượm, lúa má không có, thuế đánh không nhiều. Sóng vỗ dập dồn vách núi, thuyền xuyên vỉa đá mà đi. Nhân dân vui hưởng thái bình, đã hơn bốn chục năm không biết đến binh đao...".

Qua các thời kỳ lịch sử, Cát Hải có nhiều tên gọi khác nhau như: Nghiêu phong, Ân phong, Chi phong, Hoa phong, Cát hải.
Các làng xã trên đảo nằm sát biển tiện cho nghề nghiệp đánh bắt. Làng xã khu Cát Bà nằm ở thung lũng có thế mở nhìn ra biển, nơi có dòng nuwowcs ngọt quanh năm, trên bến dưới thuyền. Do đặc điểm sống gắn bó với biển nên chèo thuyền, đua thuyền là sinh hoạt văn hoá, hội đua thuyền chính là ngày hội xuống nước của các làng chài Cát Hải. Chính ở nơi đầu sóng ngọn gió, với sức sống, tinh thần lao động sáng tạo, người dân ở đây đã để lại những giá trị văn hoá độc đáo. Trên thị trấn Cát Bà ngày nay còn lại dấu tích nơi đền thờ các bà trong cuộc kháng chiến chống ngoại xâm phương Bắc. Hòn cẩm thạch của làng Gia Luận đã từng là nơi tập kết dấu cọc gỗ lấy từ Vân đồn để góp phần làm lên chiến thắng quân Nam Hán trong trận Bạch Đằng Giang của Ngô quyền năm 938. Ngôi miếu cổ Văn Chấn - xã Văn Phong có kiến trúc tinh xảo vào Hậu Lê (Thế kỷ XV) "Tân tạo thạch bia" chùa Gia Lộc với khối đá bốn mặt trạm khắc hoa văn sinh động hiếm thấy được tạo dựng từ thời "Cảnh Thịnh tứ niên" năm 1797. Đình Đôn Lương nghệ thuật kiến trúc điêu khắc tuyệt diệu thể hiện tài nghệ  một thời. Tại xã Xuân Đám còn lại một phần kiến trúc bức tượng thành xếp đá được xây dựng từ thời nhà Mạc thế kỷ XVI. Chùa Hoà Hy (Hoà Quang) còn tương đối nguyên vẹn, có nhiều pho tượng độc đáo, những nét hoa văn trạm trên bia đá hiếm thấy trên các bia chùa của miền Bắc. Văn bia đình làng Hoàng Châu còn lưu danh các sinh đồ Quốc Tử Giám: Nguyễn khắc Minh, Bùi Quang Trịnh, Vũ Tiến Tước là người làng Hoàng Châu đã học hành đỗ đạt tại cơ quan học viện cao nhất nước ta thời kỳ tiền Lê Hoàng Triều. Người dân trên đảo có quyền tự hoà về con đường học hành, đỗ đạt của cha ông một thời.

Có thể nói văn hoá của huyện đảo Cát Hải phong phú đa dạng bởi lẽ người dân định cư trên đảo  có nguồn gốc từ nhiều nơi họp thành là cộng đồng những người sống bằng nghề biển vùng Duyên Hải.

Môi trường thiên  nhiên của Cát Hải đã là cái nôi của người từ cổ xưa. Các nhà khảo cổ đã tiến hành khai quật 17 địa điểm trên đảo Cát Bà. Kết quả cho thấy có tới 15 điểm có dấu tích của người cổ xưa như hang Eo bùa thuộc xã Hiền Hào, Tùng Bà thuộc Vườn Quốc Gia, Bờ Đá, Khoăn Mui thuộc xã Trân Châu, Áng Giữa thuộc xã Việt Hải. Đặc biệt là di chỉ Cái Bèo được một nhà khảo cổ người Pháp phát hiện năm 1938, qua nhiều lần khai quật và kết quả phân tích Điôxit cácbon cho biết người Việt cổ có mặt ở đây cách ngày nay trên 6.000 năm. Trong tầng đất trên của di chỉ Cái Bèo còn có một tầng di chỉ chứa những di vật tiêu biểu thuộc nền văn hoá Hạ Long. Trong lớp đất này có ít xương động vật. Những hiện vật ở đây mang đủ loại hình của nền văn hoá Hạ Long đồng thời còn có những đặc điểm riêng biệt cho thấy con người của nền Hạ Long  đến đây sinh sống vào giai đoạn muộn, giai đoạn phát triển cao của nền văn hoá này. Giữa hai tầng trên và dưới của di chỉ Cái Bèo là một lớp san mỏng không chứa các di vật hoặc xương các động vật. Điều này chứng tỏ trước đây đã có một thời nước biển dâng lên tràn ngập lớp dưới để lại dấu tích của biển ngăn cách giữa hai nền văn hoá sớm và muộn. Di chỉ Cái Bèo có giá trị lịch sử lớn khẳng định người Việt cổ đã cư trú tại vùng đất này từ rất xa xưa.

Huyện đảo Cát Hải có biết bao truyền thuyết, thần thoại được thêu dệt bằng trí tuệ, tình cảm của người dân trên đảo từ bao đời.
Chuyện kể rằng đã từ lâu lắm, vùng đảo núi đá này từng là hậu cứ của các bà trồng tỉa, hái lượm, cung cấp lương thực thực phẩm cho các ông ở phía trước chống lại giặc giã, khi chúng tới đánh chiếm đảo. Cũng từ trận chiến đấu này đã xuất hiện nhiều nữ tướng dũng cảm nên người đời xưa đã đặt tên cho đảo này là đảo Các Bà rồi sau này gọi lệch đi là đảo Cát Bà. Cũng từ tên gọi truyền thống này mà từ đó đến nay phụ nữ trên đảo luôn phát huy vai trò trong công cuộc xây dựng, bảo vệ huyện đảo. Những tên gọi cát Phù Long, núi Đầu Voi, sông Phượng... mỗi địa danh là một sự tích hào hùng. Người huyện đảo không thể không tự hào về truyền thống của mình. Trên mảnh đất của làng nghĩa Lộ ngày nay còn tồn tại một ngôi miếu  thờ người phụ nữ đã sinh ra người trai làng dũng cảm Hùng Sơn. Hùng Sơn là người đã có công tham gia đánh giặc Ân đời vua Hùng thứ sáu. Truyền thuyết về người trai làng dũng cảm Hùng Sơn như một nét nhạc hùng, âm vang tinh thần yêu nước của một người dân trên mảnh đất này

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Cát Bà thì đẹp lắm  :love struck: 
Đúng là 1 viên ngọc quý ko riêng gì HP mà cò của nước ta nữa ^^

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Mùa hè oi ả đến đây nghỉ mát đúng là sáng kiến tuyệt vời
Biển cũng sach hơn Sầm Sơn nhiều, từ HN đi ô tô HP cũng tiện

----------


## bunocnong

Mùa này đi tắm ở đây thích phải biết . hồi bé xíu đi chả có cái gỉ cả giờ nhìn khác thật

----------


## showluo

Cát Bà thấy miêu tả trong văn thơ đẹp lắm
Hi vọng có dịp được đến đây chiêm ngưỡng viên ngọc đẹp này

----------


## Mituot

Cát Bà đúng là viên ngọc quý ^^
Biển xanh như ngọc mà  :cuoi1:

----------


## iphone

bien cat ba dep lam ma chua co dip het

----------

